# Dragon's Blood Afterthought?



## cohenhouse77 (Oct 20, 2012)

My first Skeeter Pee was wonderful. I started it with a slurry from a 5 gallon batch of Muscadines. It was a very light and sweet white wine. 

My next batch, I started from my 5 gallon batch of blueberry, blackberry, raspberry. This Skeeter Pee is different from the last. It is blush/pink in color. It is way more active in fermentation and bubbles than the last one. Also, it has an interesting berry flavor. 

I did not intend to make Dragon's Blood, and I do not have any fruit left to just add to the primary, but am thinking since I seem to be halfway there anyway, that I could just just add a few cups of my berry wine that is in secondary to my Skeeter Pee that is in primary,about to go into secondary to take on the fuller flavor of Dragon's Blood. Am I crazy for wanting to experiment? Should I just leave well enough alone, or does anyone think that I could end up with very similar results to the Dragon's Blood this way?


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 20, 2012)

I always like to experiment. My first batch of Dragon Blood was an experiment, and look how that turned out. Lots of folks making it. I really don't think you could spoil it. You could come up with something new and wonderful!

You might very well be crazy, but all the best people are!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Oct 21, 2012)

Dave,

What color was your must when you racked into secondary? Mine is now a form of a pink and I am using that as a gauge to see how much more to add. It is very milky looking. I know what I have done is different, but I am aiming for a darker berry taste at this point and it seems I am going to end up with just a light blush by the color.

On the left is my Muscadine, and the Skeeter Pee/Three Berry Dragon Blood Wanna Be Experiment is on the right. 

I could not believe how much more gusto this fermentation had over the basic Skeeter Pee by the way!


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 23, 2012)

I have noticed (and mentioned) the robust fermentation achieved with the Dragon Blood over the plain lemon. The fruit really gives the yeast something to chew on! It will often look like Pepto Bismal when it hits the carboy. When it clears, it will be beautiful!

And the Muscadine looks nice, too!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Oct 25, 2012)

HAHA the kitty looks ready to pounce in the picture


----------



## keena (Oct 25, 2012)

LoneTreeFarms said:


> HAHA the kitty looks ready to pounce in the picture



Probly thinks someone is trying to take its wine


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just an update as to how everything looks.....

Pretty fantastic if I do say so myself!! Also very close in color to the real deal.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 27, 2012)

Looking good there! Are you going to back-sweeten, or did you already?


----------



## cbritton (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a batch of Dragon Blood that's going into the secondary today and I'm thinking of starting a Tropical Fruit SKeeter pee right after it. 
I started the DB with regular yeast, but I keep reading about the "slurry." I'm assuming that's the yeast from the bottom of the primary - is that correct? Can I just add that straight to my next batch? Can it be stored for a day or two before I use it? And if I use the slurry for my next batch, will I still need to add a new packet of yeast? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, I plan to back sweeten. I am just going to use sugar. Do you add that raspberry flavoring too or just sugar? I tasted a bit and besides the strong alcohol bite it is good. I know that will subside and the berry will come forward with some time.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Oct 27, 2012)

cbritton said:


> I have a batch of Dragon Blood that's going into the secondary today and I'm thinking of starting a Tropical Fruit SKeeter pee right after it.
> I started the DB with regular yeast, but I keep reading about the "slurry." I'm assuming that's the yeast from the bottom of the primary - is that correct? Can I just add that straight to my next batch? Can it be stored for a day or two before I use it? And if I use the slurry for my next batch, will I still need to add a new packet of yeast? Thanks for the help!!



You would do well to search through DangerDave's threads for info. He has become quite the guru on the subject. 

Quick answer: You use the slurry in place of fresh yeast because it is full of nutrients and already going strong.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have never done it, but I have heard of people who freeze their slurry for months with success.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 28, 2012)

cbritton said:


> I have a batch of Dragon Blood that's going into the secondary today and I'm thinking of starting a Tropical Fruit SKeeter pee right after it.
> I started the DB with regular yeast, but I keep reading about the "slurry." I'm assuming that's the yeast from the bottom of the primary - is that correct? Can I just add that straight to my next batch? Can it be stored for a day or two before I use it? And if I use the slurry for my next batch, will I still need to add a new packet of yeast? Thanks for the help!!


 
The tropical is very good. Another favorate around here. Give it a try!

I am still yet to use a sturry. I use fresh yeast in an effort to better control the outcome of the flavor. Lon's original Skeeter Pee recipe called for using a slurry from a batch of wine to keep the cost of the SP low. Other folks do it that way all the time.

If you have a slurry available, by all means, use it if you want that flavor imparted into your Pee. If you want to save the slurry, it can be refrigerated in a jar for extended periods, they say.


----------



## tucson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Stuff floating to top of wine in primary*

My first batch of berry wine, berries in a bag but after a week when I pop off the cover there is white material floating. I have followed the DB receipt to the tee. My question is after it stabilizes to 1.000 or less for 3 or 4 days do need to skim it of the top or just use my vacumn pump and suck from bucket to carboy and leave the stuff with the lees?

Sure smells good, used Welsh's 5 berry and 1/2 the lemon.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 29, 2012)

Yea, just vacuum it off the lees, leaving everything else behind. If it's been in there for a week, you should be about ready to go with it.

Quint-berry? I've done triple-berry, and seen those who have done the quad-berry, but 5 berry? Awesome!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 2, 2012)

I finally am having glasses of this and it tastes wonderful with a raspberry leaning flavor. Then Wifey tells me it tastes like white zinfandel. Now all I taste is white zinfandel. I'm not sure if that is good or not yet.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 2, 2012)

If you enjoy white zinfandel then it is a good thing.


----------



## tucson (Nov 3, 2012)

*Back sweeten*

My 5 berry in 13 days is now down to .997. Tasted it and very very dry and bitter. I was gone all week for work and tomorrow going tomorrow going to add chemicals and back sweeten. 

My questions: what do you recommend to add more fruit flavor - mine seems weak?


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 3, 2012)

It will come out with sweetening but then again quickly over time. I take a taste (sometimes more) of my SP every day and notice more berry coming forward each day.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 3, 2012)

I guess that's why I only have 2 1/2 gallons to bottle when that time comes......


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 4, 2012)

tucson said:


> My 5 berry in 13 days is now down to .997. Tasted it and very very dry and bitter. I was gone all week for work and tomorrow going tomorrow going to add chemicals and back sweeten.
> 
> My questions: what do you recommend to add more fruit flavor - mine seems weak?


 
Yes, the sugar will bring out the berry flavor. Even in the bottle, it will improve in just a short time. Give it some more time and you'll be guzzling that stuff soon.


----------

